# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  DARPA Robotics Challenge (DRC), The Homestead Speedway, Homestead, Florida December 20-21, 2013

## Airicist

DARPA

DARPA Robotics Challenge on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Teams: DARPA Robotics Challenge Track A Robots

Published on Jul 11, 2013




> Say hello to the robots that will be competing in the December 2013 DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials at the Homestead-Miami Speedway! Which is your favorite?
> 
> The robots shown here are in various states of readiness. The teams have until December to complete their bots for the initial round of physical competition in the DARPA Robotics Challenge. The goal of the competition is to advance the technology required to create robots to assist humans in disaster response. 
> 
> The six Track A robots will compete against seven teams using the Atlas robot, created by Boston Dynamics for DARPA, and against an unknown number of teams from Track D.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Details on DARPA Robotics Challenge Trial Events"

by Evan Ackerman
July 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IHMC DRC Trials Preview

Published on Dec 14, 2013




> This video outlines ihmc's work with the Atlas robot supplied by Boston Dynamics for the DARPA Robotics Challenge. The video depicts ihmc's progress as of December 15th, 2013.

----------


## Airicist

The Challenges of Humanoid Robots

Published on Dec 21, 2013




> At the 2013 DARPA Robotics Challenge in Homestead, Fla., officials discuss the difficulties of building humanoid robots and what the future holds for rescue-based robots.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials Live Broadcast

Streamed live on Dec 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

SCHAFT : DARPA Robotics Challenge 8 Tasks + Special Walking

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Schaft robot wins Darpa rescue challenge"

December 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Robotics Challenge by Golem Company
December 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CHIMP and the Tartan Rescue Team at the DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials

 Published on Feb 4, 2014




> A documentary about the Tartan Rescue Team and CHIMP competing in the DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials. Ten minutes, with audio.

----------


## Airicist

DRC Trials Tartan Rescue CHIMP Wall Task 5x

Published on Mar 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eight Teams Graduate DARPA Robotic Challenge Trials"

by Tamir Eshel
December 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

DRC Tartan Rescue DARPA Debris Task High Res

Published on Apr 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CHIMP DRC Tasks Fast 

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "DARPA announces new challenges, teams, and research goals for the DRC’s finale in June 2015"

by Ransom Mowris
June 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Road to the DARPA Finals: Episode 1 - checking in with WPI's WARNER team 

 Published on Jul 8, 2014




> Six months after a team from Worcester Polytechnic Institute qualified at the DARPA Robotics Trials for the 2015 finals, Computerworld checks in to see how the team is prepping for the next stage.

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA’s Robotics Finals, Episode 2 

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> As the team from Worcester Polytechnic Institute prepares for next year's DARPA Robotics Challenge finals, they discuss how to get their humanoid robot to make more decisions with less human input.

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA's Robotics Finals: Episode 3 




> The robotics team from Worcester Polytechnic Institute talks about the challenges of getting their ATLAS robot out of a vehicle without falling down.

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA's Robotics Finals: Episode 4 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> With eight months to go, the team at WPI discusses how they plan on improving their Atlas robot and make it faster

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA's Robotics Finals: Episode 5 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> WPI's Atlas Robot, WARNER, is set to undergo major upgrades from Boston Dynamics, which means the team has six weeks without getting to use the robot in preparation for the finals.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge 

Published on Nov 18, 2013




> Robots are coming of age. As part of the DARPA Robotics Challenge, Lockheed Martin is developing autonomous systems that work together with human operators. This collaborative approach applies across many platforms and domain. Our research will eventually allow humans to be more efficient and effective in challenging environments that are difficult or too dangerous to access today.

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA's Robotics Finals, Episode 6 

Published on Feb 17, 2015




> Episode 6 of Computerworld's "Road to the Finals: DARPA's Robotics Challenge" sends us to Pasadena, Calif., where NASA's JPL robotics team is preparing two robots for the June 2015 finals.

----------


## Airicist

The Robots Come to California June 5-6 

Published on Apr 2, 2015




> Will you be there when the robots face off?
> 
> California. June 5-6. The DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals!
> 
> Twenty-five of the top robotics organizations in the world will gather to compete for $3.5 million in prizes as they attempt a simulated disaster-response course. The event is free to attend and open to the public. It takes place at Fairplex (home of the LA County Fair) in Pomona, California, just east of downtown Los Angeles.

----------


## Airicist

"Here's What Humanoid Bots Will be Doing in DARPA's Robotics Challenge"

April 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot Search and Rescue Demo - DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on May 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge Trials 2013 - IHMC in terrain course

Published on May 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team MIT: Atlas Robot Push Recovery

Published on May 20, 2015




> MIT's Atlas humanoid robot showing off push recovery during standing and walking. The upcoming DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals will have no safety harness or tether, so Atlas will do everything it can to stay on its feet.

----------


## Airicist

Getting ready for the DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on May 31, 2015




> Practice, practice, practice, ...

----------


## Airicist

Team MIT: Preparing for DRC Finals

Published on Jun 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet VIGIR
June 2, 2015




> 25 teams compete on a disaster-simulated course, and one winning robot will take home $2 million.
> CuriosityStream will bring you top of the line coverage of the event. Get up close with the robots, meet the brains behind the technology - and explore the past, present, and future of robots with our new lineup of Science/Technology programming.

----------


## Airicist

Meet CHIMP
May 29, 2015




> 25 teams compete on a disaster-simulated course, and one winning robot will take home $2 million.
> CuriosityStream will bring you top of the line coverage of the event. Get up close with the robots, meet the brains behind the technology - and explore the past, present, and future of robots with our new lineup of Science/Technology programming.

----------


## Airicist

DRC Finals - Main Show

Streamed live on Jun 5, 2015




> The DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals take place June 5-6 at the Fairplex in Pomona, Calif. DARPA will stream produced footage of the event throughout the day. Video will be sent on an approximately two-minute delay to avoid influencing team performance.

----------


## Airicist

DRC Finals - Main

Streamed live on Jun 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DRC Finals - Red Course

Streamed live on Jun 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

A compilation of robots falling down at the DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on Jun 6, 2015




> Lots of robots fell over on Day 1 of the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals. Read more:
> "DARPA Robotics Challenge: A Compilation of Robots Falling Down"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo and Evan Ackerman
> June 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

A Celebration of Risk (a.k.a., Robots Take a Spill)

Published on Jun 6, 2015




> DARPA is an agency that takes high risks in pursuit of great rewards. This video is a celebration of risk.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals - CHIMP Stumbles and Recovers

Published on Jun 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

When Team KAIST Won the DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on Jun 7, 2015




> Team KAIST from Korea climbs the stairs to victory, finishing the eighth and final task of the DARPA Robotics Challenge with the fastest time.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals 2015

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> Robots on display at exposition, disaster relief robots moving through obstacle course, Atrias the jogging robot, and international team working in garage. The Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) hosts the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals 2015 at the Fairplex in Pomona, California. The goal for each robot is to accomplish a series of tasks that could aid response efforts during a man-made or natural disaster. Video by Staff Sgt. Robert Harnden | Defense Media Activity - Riverside | Date: 06.05.2015

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robots in Action - DARPA Robotics Challenge

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> The Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) hosts the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals 2015 at the Fairplex in Pomona, California. Twenty-five teams from around the world enter their autonomous robot designs to compete for a two million dollar grand prize. The goal for each robot is to accomplish a series of tasks that could aid response efforts during man-made or natural disasters. Video by Staff Sgt. Robert Harnden | Defense Media Activity - Riverside | Date: 06.06.2015

----------


## Airicist

Robots vs. Door at DARPA Robotics Challenge 

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> Want to stop the robot uprising? Just close your door.

----------


## Airicist

Maybe These Aren’t the Droids We are Looking For

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> Why do humans make robots in their own image? At the 2015 Darpa Robotic Challenge, most of the robots competing to open doors, walk over rubble, and drive a vehicle walked like humans. And they fell over a lot. WIRED writer Matt Simon looks at why two-legged robots seem like a good idea.

----------


## Airicist

The 2015 DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> The DARPA Challenge is a competitive obstacle course that allows robotics teams to win millions in prize money. More than that, the challenge displays the future benefits of general purpose robots that could aide in future disaster relief.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA 2015: Humanoid Vs. Non-Humanoid Robots

Published on Jun 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot fail compilation 2015
June 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge Final Event Compilation

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> 2015 DARPA Robotics Challenge Final Event Compilation video. See a fun video compiled from the whole event.

----------


## Airicist

The US Military's Robot World Championship

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> MOTHERBOARD goes behind the scenes at the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals in Los Angeles, where teams behind the world's most advanced search and rescue robots compete for millions of dollars in prize funding from the US Department of Defense. Think of it as Game 7 of the World Series of ground-based, semi-autonomous robots, two of which we first met while filming our documentary INHUMAN KIND. Which robot will come out on top, and which robots will crack under the pressure?

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge: Team THOR

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> THOR (Tactical Hazardous Operations Robot) was one of the humanoid robots we met at the DARPA Robotics Challenge, designed and built by students at UCLA and the University of Pennsylvania. We chat with Steve McGill of Team THOR to learn about the disaster relief scenario and how teams direct their robots in each part of the obstacle course. 
> 
> Find out more about Team THOR and their robot here

----------


## Airicist

Rescue Bots Compete in the 2015 DARPA Challenge

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> When we spoke to Henrik Christensen of Georgia Tech, he told us about a robotics challenge that blew our minds. A robot would have to operate a vehicle, drive to a location, walk into a building, navigate stairs, knock a hole in a wall and manipulate some controls. The results are in – which teams succeeded in building a robot capable of completing all the tasks and what actually happened?

----------


## Airicist

WPI-CMU DRC Finals Day 1: Time Lapse X20

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> The DARPA time lapse footage (sped up by a factor of 20) of Team WPI-CMU's run on Day 1 of the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals June 5, 2015.






WPI-CMU DRC Finals Day 2: Time Lapse X20

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> The DARPA time lapse footage (sped up by a factor of 20) of Team WPI-CMU's run on Day 2 of the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals June 6, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Road to DARPA's Robotics Finals: Episode 5

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> WPI's Atlas Robot, WARNER, is set to undergo major upgrades from Boston Dynamics, which means the team has six weeks without getting to use the robot in preparation for the finals.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA - Meet The Robot Soldiers Of The Future

Published on May 17, 2015




> Which one of these 2 contenders will DARPA pick to be the future oppressors of Humans on the planet?

----------


## Airicist

The DARPA Robotics Challenge Program: 2012-2015

Published on Sep 16, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge (DRC) Program Manager Gill Pratt and Tactical Technology Office Director Brad Tousley recap the DRC, highlighting near-term accomplishments and long-term legacies in the field of robotics and the mission of disaster response.

----------

